# Sims 3 Notebook!



## greenClarinet (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Community!

Ich hab neulich den Auftrag bekommen, für meine Freundin einen Laptop auszusuchen, da ihr der PC zu doof vorgekommen ist.

Somit suche ich ein Desktop Replacement, das so günstig wie möglich sein sollte. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, aber jetzt kommt der Haken: Sie spielt seit neustem Sims 3 und will dieses Spiel auch nicht mehr missen, somit muss das Spiel zu 100% lauffähig auf dem Rechner sein, wenn auch mit minimalen Grafikeinstellungen.

Als OS würde auf jeden Fall Windows XP installiert werden, da die Sys-Reqs für Vista etwas höher sind.

Gegooglet hab ich auch schon danach, und es kämen für die 500-600€-Klasse 2 Chipsatzgrafikkerne in Frage: die Intel GMA 4500M bzw. NVIDIA GeForce Go 9100M, der Rest wäre zu Teuer!
Dazu sollte ein DC-Prozi und 2-3GB Ram mitbeisein.

Folgende Auswahl steht grad fest:

Toshiba Satellite Pro L300-26G
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - Notebooks - Einsteiger - Toshiba Satellite L300-26G

Toshiba Satellite Pro L300-22N:
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - Notebooks - Einsteiger - Toshiba Satellite Pro L300-22N

MSI VR-705:
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - Notebooks - Einsteiger - MSI VR705-T5835

Danke schon mal fürs Lesen!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

sims3 is zwar nicht so anspruchvoll wie 3D-shooter, aber nur ein x4500? da würd ich für nix garantieren.

der 9100m is btw je nach restsystem sogar noch schwächer als der x4500. 


aber schau mal das hier: Notebooks MSI EX623GS-T3443VHP *Einstiegs-Gamer* um WELTEN stärker als die drei von dir genannten. 


ps: windows vista is dabei, aber dafür würde das trotzdem locker reichen.


----------



## Mosed (23. Juni 2009)

Spielen kannste mit onboard-Chips nahezu vergessen. Lediglich Counter-strike kannste grad mal so spielen.

Eine dedizierte Graka mit dediziertem VRam ist Pflicht für ein Spiele-Notebook.

Das von Herbboy gezeigte NB hat eine dedizierte Graka.


----------



## Riezonator (23. Juni 2009)

also mein acer hat nen Core 2 T5800 und 9600GT und selbst da spack es ab und an so beim zoomen aber ich glaub fast das es der prozessor ist


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2009)

@Riezonator: bei welchen details denn? sims3 soll ja auch auf schwächeren systemen noch gut laufen - aber dann halt nicht auf höheren details. wenn es beim zoomen is liegt es vlt. auch am RAM?


----------



## riedochs (25. Juni 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sims3 is zwar nicht so anspruchvoll wie 3D-shooter, aber nur ein x4500? da würd ich für nix garantieren.



Hust!. Meine Schwägerin spielt es: C2D 6750? 8800GT und 4GB RAM. Damit ist es auf 1280x1024 annehmbar spielbar. Mit 2GB gabs nur Standbilder.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hust!. Meine Schwägerin spielt es: C2D 6750? 8800GT und 4GB RAM. Damit ist es auf 1280x1024 annehmbar spielbar. Mit 2GB gabs nur Standbilder.


 auf low? darum geht es ja. ich hab von einigen schon gehört, dass es auf nicht so guten PCs bei low völlig ausreichend läuft. 

oder es liegt wirklich nur am RAM.


----------



## Riezonator (26. Juni 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Riezonator: bei welchen details denn? sims3 soll ja auch auf schwächeren systemen noch gut laufen - aber dann halt nicht auf höheren details. wenn es beim zoomen is liegt es vlt. auch am RAM?


 

also alles auf high bis auf AA und AF und in 1366x768 also native 16:9 meines 16" displays

OT: ich hab 4 GB 667er drinn und ich hatte schonmal mit dem gedanken gespielt den gegen 800er zu tauschen ist halt nur die frage ob das sinn macht 

PS ich hab den PM45 chipsatz von intel und der kann ja 800er ram


----------



## riedochs (26. Juni 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> auf low? darum geht es ja. ich hab von einigen schon gehört, dass es auf nicht so guten PCs bei low völlig ausreichend läuft.
> 
> oder es liegt wirklich nur am RAM.



Mit 2GB RAM war es wohl nicht wirklich spielbar. Wenn das schon meine Schwägerin sagt, dann muss es schon übel sein. DIe ist normalerweise nicht so anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mit 2GB RAM war es wohl nicht wirklich spielbar. Wenn das schon meine Schwägerin sagt, dann muss es schon übel sein. DIe ist normalerweise nicht so anspruchsvoll.


gut, mehr ram dazukaufen ist ja kein problem.


----------

